# Thin Brick on interior dry wall?



## wvsmith (Nov 9, 2008)

Can I install Cultured stone and thin brick to dry wall? If I can how? Should I prime the dry wall? Lath? Thin Set?

Thanks for your help. ( 1st post)

Wayne


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

Ive seen guys stick the CS on green board but i would not do it, I like to Use 30lb felt and wire lath nailed to the wall . You could scratch coat the wire with a type n mortar, mixed 12 shovels of sand per bag . I used a mix of 3 parts Portland cement 2 parts reg thin set 7 parts sand . Its sticky stuff and plugs up the mixer so we like to mix it in a pan. Dry mix really good , We mix about 1/3 of the mix at a time with water . If you are stoning a fire place you need to have air space behind the stone. We use wonder board rough side out with hat trick behind it over dry wall .I did my first long out side wall the other day it a little wavy but still looks real good.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Thin brick is light enough to attach to unpainted, basecoated drywall with thinset.


----------

